# Food Safety News - 10/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 1, 2021)

*Vaccine finally offers pork producers a defense against African Swine Fever Virus*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 01, 2021 12:06 am
A candidate vaccine, known as ASFV-G-DI177l—efficiently protects against African swine fever, USDA announced Thursday. USDA’s Agricultural Research Service (ARS) published new research that highlights a new vaccine candidate that has been shown to prevent and effectively protect both European and Asia bred swine against the current circulating Asian strain of the virus. A pandemic of... Continue Reading


*Report finds lack of evaluation for food safety training*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 01, 2021 12:03 am
There is a need for a framework to evaluate the effectiveness of food safety skills and education programs, according to a report published by Lloyd’s Register Foundation. The report identified food safety training programs globally, whether they have an impact on reducing foodborne illnesses and deaths, and their use in different cultures and social settings.... Continue Reading


*More patients identified in hepatitis A outbreak linked to restaurants*
By News Desk on Oct 01, 2021 12:03 am
At least three people have been admitted to hospitals in a growing outbreak of hepatitis A linked to restaurants in Virginia. There are now 14 people confirmed infected, according to state health officials. Four of those patients are new since the outbreak was initially reported on Sept. 24.  Additional patients are highly likely to be... Continue Reading


*Federal grants aim to increase food safety through science-based training across U.S.*
By News Desk on Oct 01, 2021 12:02 am
Veteran farmers and small produce farmers are among the food producers who can benefit from special food safety training paid for with $10 million in new grants from the U.S. Department of Agriculture.  Through the grants, administered by the USDA’s National Institute of Food and Agriculture (NIFA), growers, ranchers and other small-to midsized operations will... Continue Reading


*More than 400 now sick in Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak of unknown origin*
By Coral Beach on Sep 30, 2021 05:48 pm
The CDC has identified 140 more patients in a Salmonella Oranienburg outbreak and is still looking for the source of the infections. With six more states added to the outbreak, the total involved now stands at 35. The new patients bring the total of confirmed patients to 419. Of those with the information available, 66... Continue Reading


*Jongilpoom brand Enoki Mushrooms recalled over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2021 03:38 pm
Covic International Trading Inc. is recalling Jongilpoom brand Enoki Mushroom because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. “Consumers should check to see if they have the recalled product in their home. Recalled products should be thrown out or returned to the store where they were purchased,” according to the recall notice posted by the Canadian Food... Continue Reading


*Maple Smoked Salmon recalled over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Sep 30, 2021 02:40 pm
Gosselin Smokehouses is recalling Gosselin Smokehouses brand Maple Smoked Salmon because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. “Consumers should check to see if you have the recalled product in your home. Recalled products should be thrown out or returned to the store where they were purchased,” according to the recall notice posted by the Canadian Food... Continue Reading


----------

